# been a hard week



## grance (Feb 1, 2014)

first of its been like -15 degrees f here and the shop heater when out. so every thing froze from pipes to sulfuric cell. the second is my best friend and shop guardian Zoey the killer rottweiler passed away. its hard after 13 years of reaching down with my right hand and her always being there and now shes not. I've had friends and family pass away over the years but it didn't effect me as much as losing my mean old dog some loved some hated but every one feared


----------



## dannlee (Feb 1, 2014)

I wanna say something like thirteen years not holding back and always making the start is a great season in the sun, shes just beyond the gate and unwinding...

34th night below zero here - I can doubly feel your pain.


----------



## artart47 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey!
I feel for you, Lost my american eskamo twenty-five years ago and there are still times when I think about him and choke up.
Was my best friend!
artart47


----------



## Geo (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. If you are anything like me, it's hard to adjust to abrupt changes quickly. I will be fifty this year and have lost many pets in my lifetime and every single one of them was like family. It didn't matter how long they were in my life or the manner of their passing, it always hurt the same. Even though there's no way to really replace a beloved pet, i found that a new puppy will make you feel better than you realize.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 1, 2014)

New dog in time, yes.  Your dog would want you to be happy. When the time comes and you are ready to bring a new best friend home, please don't shop, adopt.  Shelter/rescue dogs are the best. Take a little time and swing by your local shelter, but be careful, you will fall in love again.


----------



## grance (Feb 17, 2014)

I respect people who adopt but I have tryed several times. adopted dogs are usualy older and the older a dog is the harder they are to train or they were miss treated which leads to issues later on especially in the breeds i like. visiting 2 kennels today first is a presa canrio breeder and the other is a amarican bully breeder. so we shall see


----------

